# Breeding My Piranha



## Xemisions (Apr 26, 2005)

The tank that I have now would never work for breeding. The ph is very low and it is impossible to get it back to up the normal level. The nitrates are out of wack and everything. I currently have 1 4" piranha and one 6" piranha. They both are living happily with my Plecostomus. They are in a 20 gallon tank with a penguin 125 filter running. I would like to breed my piranha's in a new tank but have no clue on what size to get. I was looking at a 55 but from reading on this web page that doesnt seem to be large enough to breed in. Is a 90 an ok size? I dont have space for a 125 or larger. I will make my own stand so dont wory about that. Please help me figure out what to put in my new tank, and what size. Also, some layout help so that the piranha's will be most likely to spawn. My fish are now about 8 months old. Is that old enough to spawn? Please just post about what i should be putting in my new tank. Also are there any types of fish that can live with piranha's in my new tank? Thanks alot everyone! javascript:emoticon('







')


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

First of all your piranha need to be 1.5 years approximatly to breed. Other than that the bigger the tank the better for breeding. If you take a look through the breeding section you will find loads of information about breeding your p's.

Take a Look


----------



## Xemisions (Apr 26, 2005)

icedizzle said:


> First of all your piranha need to be 1.5 years approximatly to breed. Other than that the bigger the tank the better for breeding. If you take a look through the breeding section you will find loads of information about breeding your p's.
> 
> Take a Look
> [snapback]999160[/snapback]​


I know about the whole 1.5 years old thing...But do you think that it can be done in a 55? Or a 90. That would be the largest size tank that I could have. Is it safe to introduce little piranhas to a new tank first, then introduce the large piranha's? Because when i do upgrade tank size, i want to have about 10 piranha's


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Once you have a proven pair, you can choose to move them to a seperate breeding set-up: a 40g long tank (40x16x16") is enough, a 55g probably not (as most are only 12" deep, which is not enough for adult Reds, let alone agressive and territorial breeding specimen).

For 10 Reds, you'd need at least an 80x20x24" tank, which is more than a 90g.
Mixing different sized Reds is risky: although it works well in some cases, it can also end in a disaster: so it's a risky thing. I'd try to keep the difference in size within 2-3".

If you want to breed Reds, your top priority should be to get a shoal of adult fish and a tank that is spaceous enough and properly aquascaped, so your fish will feel comfortable. They will spawn when they think all conditions are right: it's up to the fish, not the fish keeper.


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

I would get a 75.. 90 is good too (but if its just taller than a 75, then why bother?)

I have put some plecos, cichlids, giant danios and exodons with my piranhas. All have been eaten. But I would have to say that they all lasted quite a while, and I would do it again for sure.


----------

